# Use PMB to backup pics and video to external hard drive



## creston (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm using Sony's Picture Motion Browser and I'd like to be able to send all my picture and video files to an external hard drive for backup. PMB doesn't seem to support this functionality; as best I can tell it only allows me to burn them onto a DVD. 

Am I missing something, or is there another way to accomplish this backup? 

Thanks kindly ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Windows Explorer and drag/copy the files from your internal drive to the external.


----------

